# adjusting TDS for RCS  ... ?



## Trevor Pleco (25 Sep 2014)

I'm just doing the final prep for the arrival of some CRS. The tank with ADA Amazonia substrate has ben cycling for nearly two months. I did a 50% water change yesterday, with 50% rain and 50% aged tap water.

I have added a light dose of Dennerle Crusta Mineral supplement and some montmorillonite clay. I'm a bit concerned as my TDS is only 80 and understand CRS need it 100 to 150 ideally. My GH is about 3 and PH just under 7. Should I boost the TDS with adding Seachem Equilibrium or more Crusta Mineral mix..and so also increase the GH ?

Should I see what the TDS is in the CRS bag when it arrives is and try and match this or would this have changed quite a bit in transit anyway from what they are used to?

(sorry.. can't seem to correct the typo in the tittle to CRS from RCS)


----------



## EnderUK (25 Sep 2014)

Isn't it just Ca and Mg I would just add some epsom salt (MgSO4) but I don't know anything about RCS sorry.


----------



## kirk (25 Sep 2014)

Hi, in the ideal world ro water is the way to go then just remineralize with salty shrimp or similar, but rain water is good too. I keep crs cbs, and our tds fluctuates a little when I add ferts and co2 is on. I like ours between 100-120 they seem there happiest at that in our tank.  It will be worth a chat with lindy she know a lot more than I do and has helped me a lot With care and supply of loverly some shrimp.


----------



## mr. luke (25 Sep 2014)

Regular crs will do well from 120-200 imo.
Id try and raise your gh a bit. They dont require super soft water as long as the tds is reasonable. A gh that low may hinder moulting.
I think 5-8 is the common target gh.


----------



## Lindy (26 Sep 2014)

I'd ask whoever you are buying the shrimp from about their water parameters. I don't know about adding lots of different things to your water to try and achieve the ideal conditions as it will be difficult to keep things stable. I use rainwater remineralised with mosura mineral plus to a tds of 145. This gives me gh6. You find though that other people have success with different parameters. I would however suggest this tds is too low and aim for somewhere between 130 and 160. Use the same additives in the same quantities each time you make up your wc water so you don't get different water chemistry each time. Good luck!


----------



## Trevor Pleco (26 Sep 2014)

ok many hanks for the sound advice guys, here in darkest Africa we are limited with shrimpy supplies so have never seen say Salty Shrimp products. I have now added some more Seachem Equilibrium so up to a TDS 115 in both shrimp tanks, but will slowly add more.

The shrimp arrived last night so keen on some thoughts on them, will post pic on a new thread ..


----------



## kirk (26 Sep 2014)

Forgot to mention,good oxygen to start off and I was told to go easy on the ferts if you using them.


----------



## Trevor Pleco (26 Sep 2014)

Yeah thanks for this, its not a CO2 tank so just dosing minor Tropica and well aerated..


----------



## Trevor Pleco (26 Sep 2014)

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/shrimp-just-arrived-some-comments-please.34562/


----------

